# Musicians Friend Customer Service email address?



## DadDadDaddyo

Maybe my browsing skills are slipping, but I can't seem to locate an email address for Musicians Friend's Customer Service desk on their website.

Does anyone have it and can post it? I'd like to send them an email.

Their AI-based chat service is not prepared to handle the kind of question I have. It's a classic "in between" kind of concern I want to write about. It's not a about initiating a return, it's not covered by their FAQ (indeed, we can add this to the list of "Frequently Unanswered Questions"...), it's just something I need to let them know about.

And here's what it is; I've just received an "Open Box" JVM410H from them. It's fine, it made it, but this amp arrived intact despite what's undeniably the WORST packing job I've ever seen from a retailer that wants to be taken seriously. 

It was packed bare, in a single layer corrugated cardboard box, with some wadded paper around the top, sides, and bottom, but no protection at all on the front or back of the amp, which were both in direct contact with the cardboard itself. Both the front and back box surfaces had split open. I was able to tear the box open by reaching into the split with my fingers, touching the bare amp. 

I accepted the amp from the shipper on the strength of the return policy published on the Musicians Friend website, unpacked it, crossed my fingers, and plugged it in for an immediate test...

And it performed perfectly, passed with flying colors. Channels, functions, all perfect, the Tolex, perfect, not even marred or scratched at all by this shambles of a packing job. That the amp survived this treatment is testament to the ruggedness of the design, construction and materials of this Marshall amp. So the amp has taken its place in the stable, alongside my 1958, my 2061x, and my Astoria Custom. It survived to join the gang, despite the worst, and I mean the worst, packing job I've ever seen from any retail dealer, even from any amateur eBay seller. 

I think Musicians Friend needs to know that paying customers form judgements from such experiences.

Thank goodness, they build 'em tough in Bletchley...


----------



## RCM 800

Im done with them. They sent what was supposed to be a new dinky that was not factory packed and missing the wrenches and floyd bar and covered in some black goo. I cleaned it up, did a setup, had to level a fret, but since it sounds great decided to keep it. 5 calls later (they promised to resolve the missing stuff each time) nothing. No call backs, no emails and no action on the missing items. F- them theyre going to go the way of the dodo. I mean how hard is it to throw a couple wrenches and a bar in a snail mail bag?


----------



## johnny q

I will pile on as well - I will never order anything from them again for the exact same reasons as everyone else. Screw them/damn them to hell!


----------



## paul-e-mann

I used to like them cuz they were tax free, not any more so no reason to use them these days.

They shipped me a faded SG in a cardboard box with NO padding what so ever, just bouncing around in a box. It got here in 1 piece but it had to be a miracle! And they shipped the hard shell case in a separate box, go figure!


----------



## Old Punker

pedecamp said:


> And they shipped the hard shell case in a separate box, go figure!



^^


----------



## Old Punker

Holy crap! After hearing about all the horrible packing jobs I don't think I will order anything of value from them again, especially since here in Canada, the last part of the delivery is done by dogsled. 






So which online retailers still do a decent job?


----------



## RCM 800

Old Punker said:


> Holy crap! After hearing about all the horrible packing jobs I don't think I will order anything of value from them again, especially since here in Canada, the last part of the delivery is done by dogsled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which online retailers still do a decent job?


I havent had any problems with sweetwater yet. Never needed to use their customer service so I dont know about that.


----------



## anitoli

RCM 800 said:


> I havent had any problems with sweetwater yet. Never needed to use their customer service so I dont know about that.


Sweetwater's customer service will kiss your ass if there's a problem and fix it. IME.


----------



## tce63

DadDadDaddyo said:


> Maybe my browsing skills are slipping, but I can't seem to locate an email address for Musicians Friend's Customer Service desk on their website.
> 
> Does anyone have it and can post it? I'd like to send them an email.
> 
> Their AI-based chat service is not prepared to handle the kind of question I have. It's a classic "in between" kind of concern I want to write about. It's not a about initiating a return, it's not covered by their FAQ (indeed, we can add this to the list of "Frequently Unanswered Questions"...), it's just something I need to let them know about.
> 
> And here's what it is; I've just received an "Open Box" JVM410H from them. It's fine, it made it, but this amp arrived intact despite what's undeniably the WORST packing job I've ever seen from a retailer that wants to be taken seriously.
> 
> It was packed bare, in a single layer corrugated cardboard box, with some wadded paper around the top, sides, and bottom, but no protection at all on the front or back of the amp, which were both in direct contact with the cardboard itself. Both the front and back box surfaces had split open. I was able to tear the box open by reaching into the split with my fingers, touching the bare amp.
> 
> I accepted the amp from the shipper on the strength of the return policy published on the Musicians Friend website, unpacked it, crossed my fingers, and plugged it in for an immediate test...
> 
> And it performed perfectly, passed with flying colors. Channels, functions, all perfect, the Tolex, perfect, not even marred or scratched at all by this shambles of a packing job. That the amp survived this treatment is testament to the ruggedness of the design, construction and materials of this Marshall amp. So the amp has taken its place in the stable, alongside my 1958, my 2061x, and my Astoria Custom. It survived to join the gang, despite the worst, and I mean the worst, packing job I've ever seen from any retail dealer, even from any amateur eBay seller.
> 
> I think Musicians Friend needs to know that paying customers form judgements from such experiences.
> 
> Thank goodness, they build 'em tough in Bletchley...




WTF ?

But  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## DadDadDaddyo

Thanks for your welcome, and for all the replies...

I agree with the above remarks; Sweetwater seems to show a genuine regard for getting it right, getting back to you, following up, making things right. It makes this thread feels like a set-up for them, but it's not.

Although maybe, in fact, the way we see stuff show up fast, well packed, no hassles, from outfits like Sweetwater, B&H, for that matter, Amazon, has raised the bar for our expectations. Maybe the smaller vendors are still coming back from COVID, I don't know. That said, I'd rather it take longer but be gotten right than jammed in a box and out the door the way this was...

This will be my second JVM410. One passed through my hands a few years ago but didn't make much of an impression in terms of the tone I was chasing at the time - I was very much in a non-Master Volume frame of mind at the time. That period also saw a Vintage Modern come through my hands - I wish I'd kept that one... I'll have to chase down another at some point, although in a lot of ways, the Astoria Custom is there to scratch my KT66 itch...


----------



## Biff Maloy

Bought quite a bit over the years from Sweetwater. Not one issue with them. The rep i have is always engaging in emails. My 2061CX got nicked in shipping. Wasn't their fault but they still gave me a credit.


----------



## Sapient

If I have any problems with Sweetwater I always CC Chuck (Surack). Things go silent then somehow magically the issue gets resolved.


----------



## Old Punker

Looks like it'll be Sweetwater for me then, for stuff that I can't get locally.

Thanks guys!


----------



## FutureProf88

I've had good luck with Musicians Friend. My rep emails or calls me every couple of months and checks on how things are going, and the stuff I have ordered from them has typically arrived quickly and has been well-packed. I'm really sorry that you had such a bad experience!


----------



## RCM 800

FutureProf88 said:


> I've had good luck with Musicians Friend. My rep emails or calls me every couple of months and checks on how things are going, and the stuff I have ordered from them has typically arrived quickly and has been well-packed. I'm really sorry that you had such a bad experience!


You should tell your rep they are dropping the ball of late lol. I shouldnt have to call 5 times to resolve any issue.


----------



## FutureProf88

RCM 800 said:


> You should tell your rep they are dropping the ball of late lol. I shouldnt have to call 5 times to resolve any issue.



Why not call _your_ rep? You have one somewhere. They are geographic. Just make an account, put your address and phone number and wait for the phone to ring.


----------



## RCM 800

I called 5 reps lol.


----------



## lespaul339

Sweetwater only for me. I've had way too many issues in the past with mf.


----------



## Trident

SW for me too!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'd go w/Sweetwater ... you know, if they ever had any decent inventory.


----------



## mad5066

It sucks you had a bad experience with Musician's Friend. I ordered a charvel from them last month and it arrived packed great, at first I thought the allen wrenches and floyd rose bar were forgotten but they were taped to one of the pieces of card board. It was packed well, and in fact I've never had a problem with them as I use them as my primary gear supplier due to the discounts I get.


----------



## El Gringo

I have told my story before but I will repeat it again . In 2015 when I ordered my first Marshall 2555X amp head and 2551 AV cab I had already known all of the horror stories from "stuff " happening during transit ( broken glass, torn tolex , and dings ) So upon ordering from American Musical Supply I requested that when my half stack arrived to AMS I requested to have the factory seals broken and the boxes opened for inspection and then re packed with extra packing and cardboard and bubble wrap . Upon arrival as I unpacked everything was immaculate and perfect from requesting extra packing and protection . Which I was very happy and relieved . Then in 2019 I ordered a second Marshall 2555X half stack from Sweetwater and requested the same service and once again having the seals opened and the amp and cab inspected and then re packed with extra packing and cardboard and bubble wrap once again ensured safe delivery to my home without a hair out of place . I was a newb and did not know any better and Bless the Marshall Forum for tipping me off to the horrors of shipping and thus doing my due diligence in requesting to have the factory seal broken and to have a visual inspection done to ensure I get protected as these 2 half stacks cost a pretty penny and then some . Bless both American Musical Supply and Sweetwater for taking good care of my 2555X half stacks . P.S. speaking of Sweetwater did you know anytime you make a purchase they send you a little baggie with candy in it as a way of saying Thank You , which is pretty nice , and who doesn't like candy ? I love candy !


----------



## El Gringo

anitoli said:


> Sweetwater's customer service will kiss your ass if there's a problem and fix it. IME.


Sweetwater is top notch and first class service and so right to have a contact as I do and they really are awesome .


----------



## mojavephonebooth

.


----------



## PowerTube44

DadDadDaddyo said:


> Maybe my browsing skills are slipping, but I can't seem to locate an email address for Musicians Friend's Customer Service desk on their website.
> 
> Does anyone have it and can post it? I'd like to send them an email.
> 
> Their AI-based chat service is not prepared to handle the kind of question I have. It's a classic "in between" kind of concern I want to write about. It's not a about initiating a return, it's not covered by their FAQ (indeed, we can add this to the list of "Frequently Unanswered Questions"...), it's just something I need to let them know about.
> 
> And here's what it is; I've just received an "Open Box" JVM410H from them. It's fine, it made it, but this amp arrived intact despite what's undeniably the WORST packing job I've ever seen from a retailer that wants to be taken seriously.
> 
> It was packed bare, in a single layer corrugated cardboard box, with some wadded paper around the top, sides, and bottom, but no protection at all on the front or back of the amp, which were both in direct contact with the cardboard itself. Both the front and back box surfaces had split open. I was able to tear the box open by reaching into the split with my fingers, touching the bare amp.
> 
> I accepted the amp from the shipper on the strength of the return policy published on the Musicians Friend website, unpacked it, crossed my fingers, and plugged it in for an immediate test...
> 
> And it performed perfectly, passed with flying colors. Channels, functions, all perfect, the Tolex, perfect, not even marred or scratched at all by this shambles of a packing job. That the amp survived this treatment is testament to the ruggedness of the design, construction and materials of this Marshall amp. So the amp has taken its place in the stable, alongside my 1958, my 2061x, and my Astoria Custom. It survived to join the gang, despite the worst, and I mean the worst, packing job I've ever seen from any retail dealer, even from any amateur eBay seller.
> 
> I think Musicians Friend needs to know that paying customers form judgements from such experiences.
> 
> Thank goodness, they build 'em tough in Bletchley...


What are you wanting to accomplish? If you just want your complaint heard, let me tell you that they don't care. They just don't. There are multiple stories on this board and elsewhere attesting to this fact. 

Truthfully, I'm completely shocked that they even bothered listing it as "open box." Usually, if it doesn't have a large crack running down the middle or electronic components falling out, it's listed as new.

Used stuff on their website is straight from the Guitar Center Used Gear section. In that case, if you wanted to return it, you could do so at any Guitar Center. I don't know how it works with Open Box stuff, but it's probably the same, since GC owns them.

But seriously, if you're just wanting your complaint heard, you've pulled that off by posting about it here and that's as far as it'll get.


----------



## PowerTube44

I plan to buy a 5150 Iconic half stack from Sweetwater soon. I've already reached out to a rep and gotten a price.

Having said that, American Musical was also great, in my experience. Back in 2007, I ordered a Line 6 Vetta HD head from them. When it arrived, it would power on but no sound. I posted about it on the Line 6 forum, and a Line 6 rep sent me a PM and I called him. He had me open it and re-seat a cable, but that didn't do the trick. 

So I called American Musical Supply back around 2:00 A.M. or a bit later. By 4:00 A.M., they had already shipped me a replacement unit.

I just decided to go with Sweetwater this time because of all the great things I've heard.

Guitar Center sucks unless you're into rusted strings, missing parts, and used gear/floor models sold as brand new.


----------



## PaulHikeS2

PowerTube44 said:


> What are you wanting to accomplish? If you just want your complaint heard, let me tell you that they don't care. They just don't. There are multiple stories on this board and elsewhere attesting to this fact.
> 
> Truthfully, I'm completely shocked that they even bothered listing it as "open box." Usually, if it doesn't have a large crack running down the middle or electronic components falling out, it's listed as new.
> 
> Used stuff on their website is straight from the Guitar Center Used Gear section. In that case, if you wanted to return it, you could do so at any Guitar Center. I don't know how it works with Open Box stuff, but it's probably the same, since GC owns them.
> 
> But seriously, if you're just wanting your complaint heard, you've pulled that off by posting about it here and that's as far as it'll get.


While the OPs issue is now rather old, I thought I'd share something that could help some people, depending on the manufacturer. I've heard of people going to Fender, for example, and Fender then pressures the retailer to make good or sends the missing parts for the retailer to provide and install on your guitar/amp if necessary.

Open box items fall under the manufacturers warranty, even if the retailer sells it to you as "Used" or "As Is".


----------

